# Benchmade 940 series questions



## bwaites (Dec 25, 2004)

Can some of you experts help me out with the the differences between the 940 and 942?

I had beleived I wanted an assisted opening knife, but after playing with these for a little bit yesterday, I fell in love!

Is there a better knife for the price? 

Also, does anyone know if there is a Damascus steel version yet available? How is the steel used in the above versions?

Bill


----------



## Skyline (Dec 25, 2004)

The only difference is the 940 has a green handle, and the 942 a black handle. The 942 has been discontinued though, so if this is the one you want, you better act quickly.

The blade steel (154CM) is fine. Benchmade generally does a very good heat treat. I've had no problems with my 940.

If you want Damasteel, you can get a limited edition version. Check out this link:

http://www.benchmade.com/products/special_projects/nica_p.asp


----------



## sunspot (Dec 25, 2004)

I semi retired my 942 for a 960. The 942 still works great but I just needed a new knife feel after carrying the 942 as EDC for the last couple of years.
As Skyline said, the 154CM is a very nice stainless steel.
Isn't the AXIS lock a hoot? No more liner locks for me.


----------



## Sonic (Dec 25, 2004)

I have the 943(black handle,clip-point blade) and have been using it as EDC for several years now. Even though I rotate between a CRK small sebenza classic, Camillus mini Talon and others, I always go back to using the 943. IT's a great little knife and the Axis lock rocks! And I really like 154CM as a blade steel, one of my three favorites(S30V and BG-42 the others). I also had a green 940, traded it a long time ago to a fellow CPF'er for some lights.


----------



## fluorescent (Dec 25, 2004)

don't forget limited editions...


----------



## bwaites (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks guys, I've always loved knives-but haven't really looked at the upscale versions until CRKT's caught my eye and I realized that there were much better products available!

I never have liked liner locks, so the axis lock is the coolest thing ever!!

Any advice as to the best place to buy?

Bill


----------



## Skyline (Dec 25, 2004)

www.knifeworks.com and www.newgraham.com are excellent retailers. Great prices and great service.

Btw, my 940 is the smoothest owning Axis Lock I have! It's just so slick. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## mut (Dec 25, 2004)

I got my first Benchmade a couple of weeks ago. It is a 941SBT. It is my first knife that cost more than $50.00. 
I had been looking at getting a SOG FlashII because of the assisted openning, but the AXIS lock is as fast to open if not faster the the SOG's that I tried. 
Since I got the 941 I also purchased a 805 TSEK AXIS lock for a work knife. 
I really like the Benchmade knives with the AXIS locks and the lifetime sharp option.
I have had bad luck with the liner locks on the CRKT knives so now there will be no more of them. Just AXIS locks.

mut


----------



## Blades (Dec 25, 2004)

Try Patsy at www.beckscutlery.com . She usually has all the special Benchmades and the NICA models.
Tell her I sent ya.


Blades


----------



## Mrd 74 (Dec 26, 2004)

bwaites PM sent
Mike


----------



## cdf (Dec 27, 2004)

It's a sweet knife , it gives custom level class in a very smooth package , combined with a world class lock .


----------



## flownosaj (Dec 27, 2004)

I had the 942 before. I sold it when I needed some money for a light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I really missed it.

After I got a new job and saved up some cash I bought the titanium handle version. Very nice knife with excelent blade steel. Unfortunately the Ti made it feel twice as heavy.


----------



## Kevin Tan (Dec 27, 2004)

Look out for the 710 especailly the HS M2 version. A truly classic Axis Lock designed by McHenry Williams that started the whole shebang.


----------



## Skyline (Dec 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kevin Tan said:*
Look out for the 710 especailly the HS M2 version. A truly classic Axis Lock designed by McHenry Williams that started the whole shebang. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Classic collector reply: "Get both!"

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## coyote (Feb 13, 2005)

my EDC is a 941D2CF which is the clip point version with D2 steel (my favorite blade material) and a carbon-fiber grip. it's even lighter than the alloy models. only 500 were made in a limited edition in 2003 and retailed for $240. every now and then one shows up for sale on the web for $175-200.


----------

